

Former Google engineer builds Turntable clone - kraymer
http://evolver.fm/2011/08/02/former-google-engineer-builds-turntable-fm-clone-rolling-fm/

======
superted
Ah, the "German Copy/Paste" move taken to perfection
([http://techcrunch.com/2007/05/14/web-2-in-germany-copy-
paste...](http://techcrunch.com/2007/05/14/web-2-in-germany-copy-paste-
innovation-or-more/)). IMHO, there is not shame in being inspired by other
services or products and to copy features, but blatantly copying someone
straight up feels dishonest.

------
alex1
Interesting HTML comments from the source after you log in with Facebook:

    
    
        <!--25 people. 3 Google, 2 Columbia, 2 NYU, 10 New Yorkers ; tribe designation...? --> 
    
        <!-- concept of the crowd : what the crowd looks like: 'oh a bunch of old people in this restaurant... fuck that'. oh mostly college-age kids who go to NYU -->

------
macrael
Truly bizarre. A straight up clone of the entire service, no detail too small
to be copied. Id hoped to find that the developers had tried something new
with the format. I'd love to see a similar service where everyone in the room
somehow collaborates on the playlist rather than requiring 5 people to take
turns picking one song.

~~~
ch0wn
There's one noticeable difference for me: I can use it, living outside the US.

~~~
mirrorskin
Oh, give it some weeks to flourish before RIAA will strike. And I bet they
will.

------
mirrorskin
Why build a clone instead of creating something original? Oh, it's a “social
media advertising startup” ... $$$

Now the Grupon hype is over, people start copying other things. I think it's
time for some more original concepts than just clones, copies and meetoos.

------
adrianwaj
The next step is to open-source it.

